# Possible to switch aromasin and arimidex mid-cycle?



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2014)

For all my preaching I do about having your gear and ancillaries all ready before cycling I find myself in a rare predicament. 

Today I used my last Adex tab and I will not likely have my supply coming in until Tuesday.  I've been taking .25 to .5 Adex per day on my 750mg test 400mg mast p cycle.

I do have 9 tabs of Stane 25mg.  I was thinking about switching over to 12.5 of Stane tomorrow.

I am prone to acne and find that when I control estrogen conversion I greatly minimize this side (without AI I'd breakout like a teenager).

Any one ever switched mid cycle.  Thanks guys for any help!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 30, 2014)

I see no.problem switching to Aromasin from Arimidex.


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 30, 2014)

Done it, and vice versa, no issues.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 30, 2014)

It's possible but I think you'd need more than. 12.5mg on 750mg of test.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 30, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> It's possible but I think you'd need more than. 12.5mg on 750mg of test.



I only use 12.5 mg on 1.2 grams with 600 mast. The mast really helps.


----------



## Gt500face (Aug 30, 2014)

I've also done this with no issues


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2014)

Much appreciated guys....I feel much better knowing you guys have done it...!


----------



## graniteman (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm on hrt and have switched adex for aromasin before. The aromasin was actually better on my lipids but I do believe aromasin is a more fragile compound so be sure it's from  a good supplier or pharm grade which is astronomical in price


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2014)

If you are in a pinch for Adex I can recommend GWP's.  I just got blood work done using their Adex.  I managed to crash my estro using .25mg E3D while on 250mg test E5D.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2014)

I need 25mg of stane on 750mg test / 300mg npp and 25mg dbol. I was fine with 12.5mg daily until I added the dbol.


----------



## shenky (Aug 31, 2014)

I've done so with no problems


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Sep 2, 2014)

So it was like a 4 day lapse? I doubt it would've hurt you to just wait. You're estrogen levels surely couldn't rise out of control in that short period of time


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jul 24, 2021)

There should be no problem with that. Just dose them accordingly


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 25, 2021)

Canadian muscle said:


> There should be no problem with that. Just dose them accordingly


Took 7 years but you saved the day for him with that advice.


----------



## The Tater (Jul 28, 2021)

I’ve done it but it took me a bit to dial it in. I use aromasin exclusively these days because it doesn’t completely block estrogen conversion but throttles it back. Like others have said, my lipid profile was better on asin as well.


----------



## The Tater (Jul 28, 2021)

The Tater said:


> I’ve done it but it took me a bit to dial it in. I use aromasin exclusively these days because it doesn’t completely block estrogen conversion but throttles it back. Like others have said, my lipid profile was better on asin as well.


Haha I just noticed this was a 2000 year old thread. Fuggin noob


----------

